# /var/log/httpd error logs werden schnell voll



## free123 (22. September 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen  

Ich habe zurzeit ein Problem mit den error_log dateien die schnell mit mb's voll geschrieben werden. Hier eine Schleife (php) und da nun würde ich gerne wissen wie man das steuern könnte, sodass es sich alle 2-5 min die error_logs von alleine entfernen so dass es garnicht erst zum Serverabsturzt kommt. Ich benutze Redhat Linux Fedora 2 .


----------



## Culebra (22. September 2007)

Hallo free123,

wäre es nicht vielleicht sinnvoller, die Fehlerquelle zu eliminieren?

Also, zur Frage: Du editierst unter root mit

```
crontab -e
```
die Cron-Tabelle und erstellst einen Eintrag

```
0,5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55 * * * * rm zu-loeschende-datei.log
```
,
das würde die angegebene Datei alle 5 min löschen. Genaueres findest Du unter

```
man 5 crontab
```

Ich hoffe, das ist die Antwort auf die Frage...

Gruss


----------



## free123 (22. September 2007)

Hallo vielen Dank für deine Antwort  und ein schönes Wochenende im prinzip hast du recht das man erst die Fehler beheben sollte habe das problem offensichtlich auch schon gefunden es war offensichtlich eine Funktionsschleife in php die permanent durchläuft. Vielen dank soweit .


----------

